# Losi Mini Late Model Screw Kit



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anybody make a mini late model allen head screw/bolt kit ???? I hate the phillips head screws......

I had one once that someone had replaced all of the phillips head screws with allen heads.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

rcscrewz.com has them for the mini late model. page 7 of the losi section.


----------



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks.....!!!!!!!


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I changed mine all over to standard


----------

